# Space junk spinning around Earth



## Elsa (Feb 13, 2009)

Από το πρωτοσέλιδο της «Καθημερινής», εντυπωσιακή γραφίστικη αναπαράσταση, από τον Ευρωπαϊκό Οργανισμό Διαστήματος (ESA), του πλήθους των διάφορων χρήσιμων και άχρηστων αντικειμένων που έχουμε βάλει σε τροχιά γύρω από τη Γη! 
(Η φωτογραφία εδώ, είναι από το site του BBC)


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Αναζητείται ΧΥΤΑ γι' αυτά...


----------

